# english bit vs. western bit



## SonnyWimps (Feb 22, 2008)

What exactly makes it a western bit and an english bit? What is particually better?
I know the snaffle is said to be the gentlest bit for english, but what's the most gentle western bit?

If I decide to do western with my horse, could I still use an english bit? I know I can for pleasure riding...but what about for shows? I don't think I can, but just wanted to make sure.

If I just do pleasure western what bit would be best? 

My horse is on an eggbutt snaffle at the moment, and listens fairly good with it, but does have his moments (at least twice while riding) where he won't listen (aka not stop or turn).


----------



## mlkarel2010 (Jan 27, 2008)

Snaffles are western bits too.... but curb bits are more of the traditional western bit...... so the gentlest western bit is still a snaffle, but if you want a true western then you need one with short shanks


----------



## SonnyWimps (Feb 22, 2008)

mlkarel2010 said:


> Snaffles are western bits too.... but curb bits are more of the traditional western bit...... so the gentlest western bit is still a snaffle, but if you want a true western then you need one with short shanks


there are snaffles for western? didn't know that...would the short shanks get more responce from Sonny do you think?


----------



## mlkarel2010 (Jan 27, 2008)

SonnyWimps said:


> mlkarel2010 said:
> 
> 
> > Snaffles are western bits too.... but curb bits are more of the traditional western bit...... so the gentlest western bit is still a snaffle, but if you want a true western then you need one with short shanks
> ...


the basic snaffle is used in western too, so they aren't necessarily western ones..... the snaffle i have on my western bridle i can take off and throw on an english bridle and it'd be perfectly fine.....

curb bits work off of leverage instead of direct pressure.... so he has to know how to flex at the poll, but because you said he was trained western i don't think you would have a problem..... it wouldn't hurt to try a short shanked curb sometime


----------



## SonnyWimps (Feb 22, 2008)

I am definately planning on using one, but I don't want to go out and buy one and end up not using it.
Maybe the barn owner will let me borrow a western bit or two to try...if they are the right size.


----------



## .Delete. (Jan 7, 2008)

Shanks.


----------



## tim (Dec 31, 2007)

Acceptable bits for western or engish are really only determined by show rules.

In western pleasure, a horse that is under 6 years old may wear an O-ring or D-ring snaffle for showing. Also, the riders may use two hands. When the horse turns six though, you have to use a shanked bit and ride single handed in show classes.

The reason for the two handed rule is that snaffles are basically useless without two hands, so riding one handed in a snaffle defeats the purpose.

For english, shanks are prohibited, so riders will only use english snaffles, kimberwicks, or pelhams. I don't think there are any age related rules.

So basically what I'm getting at is that you can ride in a snaffle, but if your horse is 6 years old or older you can't show western in one.


----------



## .Delete. (Jan 7, 2008)

tim said:


> In western pleasure, a horse that is under 6 years old may wear an O-ring or D-ring snaffle for showing. Also, the riders may use two hands. When the horse turns six though, you have to use a shanked bit and ride single handed in show classes.
> 
> So basically what I'm getting at is that you can ride in a snaffle, but if your horse is 6 years old or older you can't show western in one.


Its 5 and under around here


----------



## tim (Dec 31, 2007)

"under 6" - "5 and under"...thats the same though right?


----------



## SonnyWimps (Feb 22, 2008)

tim said:


> "under 6" - "5 and under"...thats the same though right?


same thing to me...

What western snaffle with a shank closely resembles the Eggbutt snaffle? Sonny likes the eggbutt, but I want something mainly that he's gong to respond to


----------



## .Delete. (Jan 7, 2008)

Well i took it as you can still use 2 hands and an o or d ring when the horse was six.

I suppose i should read more carefully. I usually just skim through these as fast as i can.


----------



## tim (Dec 31, 2007)

This should be ok. I used one like this for a long time on my horse. He should respond to it.


----------



## SonnyWimps (Feb 22, 2008)

tim said:


> This should be ok. I used one like this for a long time on my horse. He should respond to it.


I'm not a huge fan of twisted snaffles though...I've seen a horse (at an old barn) get his mouth ripped (literally ripped...was bleeding and needed stitched) because of the bit. If that's the closest I will use it, but I've also seen that most horses (at least the ones at the stables) don't like the twisted


----------



## ponypower (Dec 12, 2010)

Hi, I ride both English and Western and have taught both in Cali over the past 3 years. You mention you want your horse to respond better? This may sound strange but go with me here - try a bitless bridle, not one with poll pressure, just a dually halter of one that put soft pressure across the nose. I've used them on horses with serious problems (running off, bucking, rearing ect) and it's amazing how much your horse listens to your other aids when the issue of a bit is removed. If your horse is trained western and knows how to listen to you seat and leg aids it should't be a problem. The first thing I do when training a difficult horse is remove the bit and work from there. It's perfectly acceptable in the showing world and much more comfortable for the horse.


----------



## Sunny (Mar 26, 2010)

Just to let you know, this thread is two years old, and the only member on this thread who still regularly posts is Delete, I think. :wink:
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ponypower (Dec 12, 2010)

Ha ha. Newbie mistake! Thanks.


----------



## nrhareiner (Jan 11, 2009)

The difference between a snaffle and a Curb is that a snaffle is made to be direct reined and a curb is not. They are designed to use neck reining. 

Snaffles are not western bit. Most horses even western horses are started in a snaffle b/c they do not know how to neck rein yet. A western horse past the age of 5 (and in some events never) can not be shown in a snaffle. They must be shown one handed in a curb.

Difference is how they work and apply pressure.

Also a bit is only as harsh as the riders hands. I can make a snaffle just as harsh as I can any other bit. It is all in the riders hands and how they use them.


----------



## nrhareiner (Jan 11, 2009)

ponypower said:


> Hi, I ride both English and Western and have taught both in Cali over the past 3 years. You mention you want your horse to respond better? This may sound strange but go with me here - try a bitless bridle, not one with poll pressure, just a dually halter of one that put soft pressure across the nose. I've used them on horses with serious problems (running off, bucking, rearing ect) and it's amazing how much your horse listens to your other aids when the issue of a bit is removed. If your horse is trained western and knows how to listen to you seat and leg aids it should't be a problem. The first thing I do when training a difficult horse is remove the bit and work from there.* It's perfectly acceptable in the showing world and much more comfortable for the horse.*


No it is not. There are no shows that allow a bitless bridle to be used. There are no western events. Some English events will allow a hack but not a bitless bridle.

If you want a horse to be lighter start with your hands not the bit. It is not the bit that makes a horse light it is the riders hands.


----------



## ponypower (Dec 12, 2010)

I'm guessing you live and compete in America? I'm in England at the moment and the rules are slightly different over here. Bitless bridles are acceptable in all events on the English show circuit other than equitation - in which a snaffle must be used, (to my knowledge.) It is frowned upon - but acceptable. 
Western is not as popular over here so the events tend to be for up and coming riders and horses rather than for fierce competition and so many ride two handed rather than neck reining. I personally compete in novice reining patterns with a young, inexperienced horse, neck reining with a bitless bridle. Obviously at a higher level the usual rules apply.


----------



## nrhareiner (Jan 11, 2009)

Yes I am in America. Most here on this forum are. If you are showing reining you must not be showing in an NRHA Sanctioned show. If you where a bitless bridle would not be allowed at any level. If you are showing a schooling show then there are no rules other then the ones the ones that are set by the people doing the show.

If they let you and the horse work in a bitless bridle go for it. However if you are looking at resale of that horse or a higher level of showing they will need to be in a bit and working well in it.


----------

